# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Pijn kan worden 'weggedacht' - Artikel

## Leontien

Mensen die lijden aan chronische pijn, kunnen de intensiteit van hun lijden verminderen door hun hersenactiviteit te observeren en te manipuleren.
Dat blijkt uit een onderzoek aan de universiteit van Stanford in de Amerikaanse staat Californië. 

Acht patiënten die leden aan chronische pijn na onder meer ongelukken, kregen scans te zien waarop live hun hersenactiviteit werd weergegeven. Hen werd vervolgens geleerd bepaalde denkoefeningen te doen, waarbij zij bijvoorbeeld aan hun pijn moesten denken als aan iets prettigs. Door de scans konden de proefpersonen zien welk effect hun gedachten hadden op hun brein. Het doel was de pijn op een andere, minder pijnlijke, manier te gaan beleven. 

Na enige oefening, zeiden alle acht patiënten dat hun pijn aan ongeveer helft aan intensiteit had ingeboet. In controlegroepen, waar de proefpersonen alleen denkoefeningen kregen of de scans niet te zien kregen, was geen verbetering van de klachten waarneembaar. 

De resultaten van het onderzoek zijn gepubliceerd in de Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences van deze week. De wetenschappers benadrukken dat meer onderzoek geboden is, maar hopen toch een doorbraak te hebben bereikt in de behandeling van chronische pijn, zo meldden Amerikaanse en Britse media op dinsdag. 

Bron: http://www.nu.nl/news/641267/83/Pijn...edacht%27.html

----------


## chantallek

inderdaad dit is zo ben ook pijnpatiente je kan op een positieve manier omgaan met pijn.
Dit lukt niet elke dag maar toch voor 70 % bij mij.
IEdereen kan het leren je mag enkel jezelf niet wentelen in zelfbeklag

----------


## dotito

Ook ik denk er zo over ik ben ook iemand die dagelijks met chronische pijn leeft. Maar door positiever te denken voel ik de pijn ook wat minder. Niet dat er geen momenten/dagen zijn dat de pijn niet ondragelijk is, maar toch kan je veel doen door je manier van denken.

----------


## chantallek

hallo dotito,
fijn dat je ook zo positief bent ingesteld ik ben het helemaal met je eens al je zegt dat
er natuurlijk momenten of dagen zijn dat de pijnondragelijk is.....zo makkelijk komen we er nu ook wel niet mee weg he haha.
Ik mediteer ook soms dat brengt mij naar een ander niveau ook makelijker om te pijn ietwat te laten wegebben en humor.....humor daar wentel ik mij ook graag in, het enige nadeel is dan wel dan wel dat mensen denken "het zal wel allemaal zo erg niet zijn" denk dat jij ook wel weet wat ik bedoel.
In het begin had ik daar wel wat moeite mee maar ondertussen stoor ik me er niet meer aan.
grtjs van chantal

----------


## dotito

Hallo Chantal,

Ja ik begin stoorde ik mij er ook aan wat mensen denken van zal toch niet zo erg zijn, maar ik weet/wij weten ondertussen beter "toch". Ik ben er ergens mentaal sterker door geworden, maar het heeft me wel veel tijd gekost. Mediteren heb ik vroeger ook gedaan nu komt dat er niet meer van. Zou anders goed van pas komen. 

lieve groetjes terug  :Wink:

----------


## Quincy2010

Afleiding werkt ook heel goed en verminderd pijn, want je bent met iets positiefs bezig.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Pijn zal iedereen anders mee om gaan..."IK" ben geen pieper en geen klager daarover, maar verdriet komt er altijd aan te pas..helaas zijn er zeer veel mensen met een mening en die je "zogenaamd" begrijpen maar dat is zeer kwetsend!!! in al die jaren heb ik geleerd om enigzins te aanvaarden zoals ik ben, en soms neem ik geen blad voor mijn mond...bij veel pijn gooi ik er een bijbehorend pilletje in met wat water en soms met een glaasje drank erbij om de pijn vooral maar te laten zakken!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  dat doe ik uiteraard pas 's avonds, niet teveel.1 glas kan al voldoende zijn (ik ben niet gek, ha,ha) ook heb ik veel mensen losgelaten want ik kan niet steeds op mijn tenen blijven lopen....na mijn valpartij afgelopen december toen ik mijn rechter pols brak, kwam ik tot inzicht!!! ..meer aan mijzelf denken af en toe...in al die jaren dat ik niet meer werkte heb ik mij volledig ingezet voor anderen, om zo toch nog wat te betekenen voor een ander.... :Smile:  ik voelde mij eerst heel schuldig dat ik niet meer werkte maar nu ben ik een onbetaalde mantelzorger voor mensen die dat nodig hebben en hadden, met name, familie en vrienden...je ontmoet andere mensen dus dat is wel kostbaar!!! een mens kan absoluut "lijden" van de pijn, maar het bijzondere is dat uit ellende mooie dingen gaan ontstaan die op je pad komen!!!  :Embarrassment:  

Pijn kan gedeeltelijk worden weggedacht maar nooit helemaal, maar ik geloof wel in het gezegde hierboven!
in december wilde ik naar mijn ouders toe en naar het graf van mijn broer die in december destijds is overleden. mijn rechterpols zat in het gips maar ik "wilde" zo graag er heen dat ik zelf ging autorijden...was moeilijk en heel pijnlijk, maar je wordt handiger en creatiever, woehaaaaaaaa...na 1x dacht ik: nooit meer, maar 3 dagen later probeer ik het opnieuw...alleen in mijn woonplaats gereden hoor want anders werd het te ver, ik wil er maar mee zeggen, dat we paardenkrachten krijgen als we onze gedachten verzetten...een prachtig gegeven toch...zeg lieve mensen ik leef met jullie mee hierboven en anderen...prettige dag gewenst..het ga jullie goed!!!

Liefsssss van Elisa  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Elisabeth,

Pijn kun je nooit helemaal wegdenken, maar als je afleiding zoekt, dat wordt het leven aangenamer.
Je moet ook in je leven mensen loslaten, want zoals je schrijf moet je soms behoorlijk op je tenen lopen en dat doe ik ook niet meer.
Ook werd ik ongewild mantelzorger en daarvoor moet je waken.
Het is goed dat je onderscheid kunt maken in mensen die vaker van je profiteren, dan mensen die de hulp echt nodig hebben en het bijna niet durven te vragen.

Ik heb de ervaring dat je via afleiding veel pijnen kunt verzetten en op deze wijze worden automatisch weggedacht.
Een fijne dag voor je en alle goeds Elisabeth.  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Quincy2010: dank voor je antwoord....de pech is dat ik alles zie en aanvoel bij mensen, dan moet je zeer sterk in de schoenen staan om niet iedereen te gaan helpen!!!! het maakt het Leven wel zinvol, en bij ons thuis is het met de paplepel ingegoten dat je "goed" bent voor je medemens.... :Wink:  soms vallen we allemaal in deze valkuil, en daar bedoel ik mee de mensen die daar zo gevoelig voor zijn...soms is het moeilijk om nee te zeggen, maar ik kan het wel...maar er komt wel eens teveel drama en ellende op mijn pad en daar ontkom je niet aan, maar enfin dat weet een ieder wel!!! de zon schijnt nu, de gansen maken elkaar het hof en vanmorgen toen ik bhody uitliet (hondje) dwarrelden er fijne sneeuwvlokjes naar beneden...
vandaag wilde ik een dag graag voor mijzelf maar voordat ik erg in had ga ik vanmiddag mee met een vriend naar de kaakchirurg... :Stick Out Tongue:  misschien moet ik voortaan wachten tot iemand het zelf vraagt? afwegen dus!!!!  :Embarrassment: 
gezellige dag gewenst aan allen dit dit lezen....byeeeeeeeee Groetjes maar weer...

----------

